# jamo, aperion or svs



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Jamo D6SUB $500 look like a good one
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/549694429/jamo-d6sub?s_c=site_search
Jamo D 4SUB $300
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/549446484/jamo-d-4sub?s_c=site_search
Aperion Bravus II 10D $800
http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/Bravus-II-10D-Powered-Subwoofer,274,66,812.aspx
SVS SB12-NSD $600
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-sb12nsd.cfm
SVS PB12–NSD $700 when it comes out. Wow 70lbs gotta be a monster Sub

im not in a rush to get one I want to search and get opinions.
are the SVS NSD series the one ppl talk about(recommend) or they talk only about their Plus series
thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The 15" Jamo looks like an absolute steal. While i am sure the svs is no slouch, I would lean towards the jamo as I have been told in the past that it is just short of worth its MSRP over 1200.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

What is important to you in a sub? Do you have a large room? Movies or music? Is size a factor? 

I have the SVS PB10-NSD and like it. The sound is very clean. It shakes my room for movies and sounds good with music. I do push it to the limits, though. (I get the red light flickering a little bit) My room is 12'x14'x10'. If I buy another sub I will get one that sounds a little tighter for music.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

I keep searching and now im confuse how you know what is a good sub if the main features tell you the Frequency response to be a number let say 28Hz - 200Hz but on the description it say go down to 20Hz.

like the SVS it say: Variable tuning with 20Hz, 16Hz, and sealed settings, for your choice in depth.
then when you have it set to 16Hz mode, you are pushing spine-tingling subsonic bass to 10hz if not below

then why they dont have the lowest the sub goes in the main features.

is hard to choose a sub, just by look or price.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes the frequency response given is plus or minus 3 or so decibels. Bass extension could refer to a number that is - 6db. Still there, but a little softer sounding. Also, bass will be 'extended' depending on how it interacts with your room. Notice the numbers given for the Epik Legend: Frequency response : 20-200 Hz +/-3.5 dB,16 - 18 Hz usable in-room extension

Hopefully that helps


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

+1 svs pc12-plus dsp (fantastic) - or the pb :hsd:


----------



## Parks (Apr 21, 2011)

SVS post those different specs because you can tune the sub by using port plugs. All their specs are to the -3dB point. It's just personal preference, as when you tune the sub lower you sacrifice some headroom; so I leave all my ports open. I've had several subs, but SVS is where it's at. I'm on my third, and the only one I wasn't happy with was the pb10. I highly recommend any of the cylinders, especially the plus 12. I have the 13 ultra now and it's stupid how awesome this thing is. 

​


----------

